# Hair glaze? How to get rid of it?



## Frecklie (Mar 4, 2012)

I got my hair done at least two weeks ago, and the colorist glazed my hair, (I wanted to go from brunette to blonde) and my hair has been extremely oily looking with the glaze, and it just looks awful, how do I get rid of the glaze? Does it come out on its own? or what?


----------



## Frecklie (Mar 7, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bump!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you tried a vinegar or baking soda rinse? Basically it's 2 parts water to 1 part vinegar or 1 part water to two tablespoons baking soda. Wash your hair like normal then rinse with the vinegar or baking soda mixture then apply hair conditioner as usual.


----------

